# Messages abfragen



## Master of Desaster (8. Feb 2005)

Hallo,

ich habe ein Applet auf der Basis von Java 1.0 geschrieben. Nun möchte ich eine umfangreiche Berechnung in einer while-Schleife unterbringen und dabei das Fenster auffordern, regelmäßig auf Nachrichten zu reagieren, die vom System kommen, z.B. das ein Button gedrückt oder der Text eines Textfeldes verändert wird. Hat jemand eine Idee, wie das gehen könnte?

Danke im voraus.

Der Master of Desaster


----------



## foobar (8. Feb 2005)

> ch habe ein Applet auf der Basis von Java 1.0 geschrieben.


BTW Es gibt mittlerweile Java 1.5 und Version 1.6 steht schon in den Startlöchern ;-)



> z.B. das ein Button gedrückt oder der Text eines Textfeldes verändert wird. Hat jemand eine Idee, wie das gehen könnte?


Dafür gibt es Listener z.b. ActionListener, KeyListener etc.


----------



## Master of Desaster (9. Feb 2005)

Zum ersten: Ich weiß, aber Java 1.0 kann als einzige Sprache von sehr vielen Browsern interpretiert werden, für die anderen braucht man erst die VM. Wenn es jedoch nicht anders möglich ist, nehme ich die aktuellere Version 1.4.1, die mir ebenfalls vorliegt.
Zum zweiten: Du hast mich falsch verstanden: Wenn ich folgenden Code habe:


```
private void xyz()
{
while(bedingung)
{
//irgendeine berechnung
}
}
```

nimmt er keine Nachrichten mehr an, d.h. wenn ich auf einen Button klicke, wird das Ereignis nicht and den Action-Listener weitergeleitet. Ich möchte die Nachrichten nun aber an das Programm weiterleiten lassen. Diese Funktion heißt in Delphi z.B. Application.ProcessMessages.


----------



## Wildcard (9. Feb 2005)

Dann musst du mit 2 Threads arbeiten.
In einem läuft die Berechnung, der andere reagiert auf den Benutzer.
http://java.sun.com/j2se/1.5.0/docs/api/java/lang/Thread.html


----------



## Master of Desaster (10. Feb 2005)

Danke, auf die Idee bin ich gar nicht gekommen!


----------

